# living in austria



## adam1234 (May 29, 2016)

Hi my name is adam Im english, 29 male and I have been living in wels austria about 5 years. I find it very difficult to make friends and would like to meet other british people or a austrian who would like to speak english. I know it is strange to do this over the internet but everytime i try to find people myself we never seem to have much in common. <SNIP>


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Adam, have you tried international expat groups like 'Internations', etc? They have a group in nearby Linz.


----------

